# phpBB Forum erstellt keine Kategorie



## KAEPS133 (27. April 2011)

Hi

Ich bin grade dabei auf meinen Server ein Forum einzurichten. Soweit funktioniert es auch gut ... nur ich kann leider keine Kategorie sowie dazugehörige Unterforen erstellen.
In der Adminübersicht sind die Vorhanden, im forum selber aber nicht. Warum?
Ich werd da nicht ganz schlau raus.


----------



## shengli (28. April 2011)

Foren und Unterkategorien müssen im Adminbereich erst erstellt werden.  Wenn nichts angezeigt wird, fehlt der Kategorie entweder ein  entsprechendes Forum oder aber man hat entsprechende Rechte nicht  vergeben.

Hier mal ein .:link:. der dir weiterhelfen dürfte.


----------



## King_Sony (5. Mai 2011)

Und wenns dann immer noch Probleme geben sollte, einfach direkt im Publisher Forum nachfragen 

-Sony-


----------

